# KBG tips for betting



## KGB.ru (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi everyone, wanted to post prediction for two todays English Premier League Season: 2020/2021 matches and probably will be posting regulary my predictons here if someone finds them good enough. Looking forward

today i am going wager a small (50/50, imo) combo for MU and Aston Villa both to win, hope for easy @3.63 from combo. (I attach a link to the bet to avoid doubts about the seriousness of my bets and their predictions)

*MU*. 
Well, at least the teams' infirmary is empty. But still not without problems. Dani Amarti and Ricardo Pereira will not take part in the upcoming match at Leicester. The leader of the attack and, in general, the icon of the team, Jamie Vardy, as well as the recently returned center back from injury, Shoyunju, is questionable. However, it is clear that the doctors of the team will break into a cake, but they will put Vardy on his feet. As for the Turkish defender, Leicester have long been accustomed to playing without him. And he will have time to play enough - there is a heavy calendar ahead, in which the skills of Shoyunju will be used. Manchester United will also not play center-back, whose name is Marcos Rojo, but in question Aaron Wan-Bissaka and the hero of the meeting with Leeds, Scott McTominay. Solskjaer gave this couple a rest in the cup game with “Everton”, and what will happen in the championship - we'll see. Tuanzebe claims to replace Wan-Bissaki, while several players can replace McTominey. The most significant are Pogba's trump cards, but again it is up to Solskjaer to decide. 

The game of “Leicester” and “United” can give us a sparkling performance (as almost exactly three years ago, at the end of December 17th, when at the same stadium a 2-2 draw was recorded with Mata's double and Maguire's saving goal by 90 + 4 Harry then moved to “Manchester” and will probably appear on the field on Saturday), and may end up with dull zeros. The last three head-to-head meetings remained for Manchester United - 2: 0, 1: 0 and 1: 0, that is, already three matches, “Leicester” cannot score against the Mankunians. Probably, it would be time to break this tradition. I bet on the exchange of balls. Both teams have excellent performers in the attacking line, and the defense of “Leicester” and “Manchester” is not so strong and well-tuned that the fans from time to time do not grab the validol. At the same time, I still don't expect a hail of goals: if not 1: 1, then 2: 1 in someone's favor, hardly more. Who is more likely to win? Ask something easier. Rogers and Solskjaer have gradually taught that their charges are able to find a puddle on a billiard table and drown in it. 

*Aston Villa. *

December is surprisingly successful for Aston Villa, especially against the backdrop of the setbacks that followed the team in the second half of the fall (four defeats in five games). In the last three games, Dean Smith's team did not concede a single goal, scored seven points and again pulled up close to a large group of teams that are claiming a place in the top 4. On points lost Birmingham and all third, second only to “Liverpool” and “Manchester United”. But the “lions” are not yet seriously considered as a real contender to enter the Champions League. Aston Villa's success has been accompanied by a relatively simple calendar. Dean Smith's real jolly team lies ahead with trips four days apart to Chelsea and Manchester United, followed by home games against Tottenham and Everton. Actually, these fights will demonstrate what the Birminghamans will be able to claim this season.

In the last three games, Dean Smith's team did not concede a single goal, scored seven points and again pulled up close to a large group of teams that are claiming a place in the top 4. On points lost Birmingham and all third, second only to Liverpool and Manchester United. 

“Aston Villa” with a score of 7: 2 defeated “Liverpool”, which, in turn, beat “Crystal Palace” with a score of 7: 0 - it seems that everything is clear in this pair ... Joke! Nothing in this pair is clear! Bookmakers call Aston Villa the clear favorite of the match. But I'm not sure about the success of the "lions". Since the notorious fight against Liverpool, Dean Smith's team at home has no longer won, gaining only one point in four matches, and Crystal Palace is giving out its best performances while away. My prediction - both will score with an edge towards Aston Villa


Gl, hf!


----------



## KGB.ru (Dec 26, 2020)

KGB.ru said:


> Looking forward


Looking forward for the predictions will be correct with plus-minded statistics.*  =)


----------



## KGB.ru (Jan 19, 2021)

*Will the Red Devils take three points?*
_Fulham v Manchester United. _​_*Fulham*_ 
Fulham are predictably struggling to survive in the Premier League this season. So far, it turns out not very well - 18th place with 12 points in the asset. Londoners are 4 points behind to save 17th place, and so far there are no preconditions for the situation to improve. The team's play raises a number of questions. However, in the last round, the “cottages” fought against Chelsea. However, the London derby ended in victory for Frank Lampard's team (0: 1).

Fulham has been playing extremely poorly with the Mancunians in recent years. Of the last 5 meetings, the “summer residents” have achieved only one draw with four defeats.

*Manchester United*
Manchester United all dream of returning to the top. So far Ole-Gunnar Solskjaer's team is in the lead, but the compatriots from Manchester City can potentially catch up with it. In the last round, the Red Devils signed an amicable agreement with Liverpool (0: 0) "away." At the same time, the team extended their dry streak to three matches in a row.

Although the leaders of the team are in place, but the matches with the representatives of the bottom are often a problem. An example of this is the recent minimal victory in the match against Burnley. Of course, in this meeting, the Solskjaer team will only be satisfied with a victory. In any other case, it will be extremely difficult for them to claim the title.

Thunderpick offers to bet on Manchester United for 1.50, on a draw for 4.30, and on Fulham for 5.90 
Fulham intend to rise from the danger zone, but the Mancunians are clearly too tough for the team. Manchester United have not conceded in recent matches, but have scored with a noticeable creak. Apparently, the same will happen this time.

My bet *here*

*Good Luck with betting !*


----------



## KGB.ru (Feb 13, 2021)

*Will Napoli get even with Juve for their Super Cup defeat?*​*Napoli*

At the end of January, the Neapolitans in Serie A lost away to Verona (1: 3), and then defeated Spice at home in the quarterfinals of the Italian Cup (4: 2).

January Napoli closed with a home win over Parma (2: 0) in the league, and February began a goalless draw with Atalanta (0: 0) in the first leg of the Italian Cup semi-final.

In the last matches, the charges on the road lost to Genoa (1: 2) in Serie A, and away lost to Atalanta (1: 3), having been eliminated from the Italian Cup.

After 20 games in Serie A, Napoli is in 6th place with 37 points. The goal difference is 44-21, Irving Lozano and Lorenzo Insigne scored 9 goals each, Matteo Politano scored 6 more.

*Juventus*

At the end of January, they defeated Bologna (2: 0) at home and defeated SPAL at home in the quarterfinals of the Italian Cup (4: 0).

Then Juventus beat Sampdoria (2: 0) in the Serie A away match, and started February with an away victory over Inter (2: 1) in the first semi-final of the Italian Cup.

In the last matches, Andrea Pirlo's charges defeated Roma (2: 0) in Serie A at home, and then played a goalless draw with Inter at home, reaching the Cup final.

After 20 matches, Juventus is in third place with 42 points. The goal difference is 41-18, 16 goals were scored by Cristiano Ronaldo.


*Tips and odds*

For Napoli's victory in this meeting, the bookmakers give the odds of 3.25, for a draw in regulation time - 3.25, and for Juventus's victory - 2.00.

The teams met in January in the Italian Super Cup, where Juve won 2-0. Last season, Turin won 4: 3 at home and lost 1: 2 away, and in the Italian Cup final they lost on penalties - 0: 0 (2: 4).

In recent matches, Juve have had a winning streak, with the exception of the match with Inter, where it was necessary not to lose. I predict that the Juventus will not lose away.

An interesting option for bets "both will score" for 1.67

My bet *here*


----------



## KGB.ru (Feb 28, 2021)

*Will there be a scoring match in Madrid?*​
In the final match of the 25th round of the Spanish Example, Real Madrid will host Real Sociedad at the Santiago Bernabeu stadium. The game will take place on March 1


*Real Madrid*

Despite the fact that Real Madrid have a nightmare of injuries, Zinedine Zidane's team continues to produce the desired results. "Creamy" won 5 matches in a row, and in the last four the team did not concede.

Galacticos have won 4 consecutive times in Example. They defeated Huesca 2-1, Getafe 2-0, Valencia 2-0 and Valladolid 1-0. On February 24, Real Madrid put pressure on Atalanta and scored an important goal away in the 1/8 of the Champions League (1-0).

In the standings of the Spanish championship, the team takes second place after Atlético. The gap is only 3 points.
*There are a lot of players in the infirmary. There are Azar, Benzema, Valverde, Marcelo, Carvajal, Militao, Ramos, Odriosola and Rodrigo.

Real Sociedad*

San Sebastians have failed in the Europa League, leaving the 1/16 of the tournament. The team lost 0: 4 to Man United in the first match and failed to do anything in the second (0: 0).

In the Example, Real Sociedad is ranked 5th with 41 points. The guests approached this game with a series of 5 games without defeat.


Real Sociedad defeated Alaves 4: 0 and Cadiz 4: 1 in previous matches, and also took points from Getafe (1: 0).

The guests have injured Aritz Elustondo, Carlos Fernandez, Joseba Saldua and Mikel Merino.


*Forecast and odds*

For 1.90, Real is the favorite of the meeting. Real Sociedad gives 3.53. A draw in the match is estimated with odds of 3.25.

Only one participant of the event scored in both teams in four previous matches. I recommend betting on "Both will score: no" for 2.0

MY BET *HERE*


----------



## KGB.ru (Mar 8, 2021)

*PSG - Barcelona forecast for the UEFA Champions League match.*​The French PSG will play against the Catalan Barcelona. This will be the return leg of the UEFA Champions League playoffs. In the last match, which took place at the Camp Nou stadium, the Catalans lost with a score of 4: 1, in that match the Parisian striker Killian Mbappé scored a hat-trick. In order to advance further, Barcelona need to score four goals and not concede. Thunderpick have provided odds for the upcoming fight.

*Team form*​
This season, Ligue 1 PSG is the second in the standings. Not so long ago, the club was headed by the Argentinean Mauricio Pochettino, who managed to change tactics and focus on the center of the field. Now PSG is on the second line in the standings, the club scored 60 points. PSG have 19 wins, three draws and six defeats. The club scored 62 goals and conceded 17 goals. Lagging behind the leader - two points. In the match against Barcelona, the French will play cautiously, but at the same time they will think about how to score even more so as not to trigger another comeback of the Catalans.

Barcelona rolled into the season for a very long time with new coach Ronald Koeman. The Dutchman found the secret of success in Example and is on the second line in the standings. Barcelona have scored 56 points this season, Examples and are competing with Atletico Madrid and Real Madrid. The Catalans have scored 57 goals and conceded 22 goals. In the last matches, the "blue garnet" are doing well, "Barca" beat Sevilla twice and made a comeback in the King's Cup, reaching the final. Now the Catalans have one dream - to make another comeback against PSG.

*Information for bets*​*
• PSG have lost just one match of their last five in their league
• Barcelona are unbeaten in 16 matches in a row, this is the second longest streak in the top leagues in Europe, with Manchester City in first place
• PSG have lost three times at home this season*

*Forecast*​
I recommend to bet *Both Teams To Score with odds 1.36, maybe we will see the 2d in a raw comeback???
My bet **here*


----------

